# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  giúp đỡ về card đồ họa

## daolv91

em đang muôn mua 1 chiếc card đồ họa nvidia(geforce) 128 or 256 mb . ai có thể chỉ em về các thông số để còn biết chọn , cách chọn card ra sao cho tốt và giá cả . 
em xin cám ơn ạ !

----------


## chicilonmedia

cách chọn 1 card đồ họa tốt 
1) chuẩn giao tiếp
2) bộ sử lý đồ họa
3) bộ nhớ
4) vista và directx 10
5) cổng giao tiếp
6) khả năng ép xung
nếu muốn biết thêm chi tiết cụ thể bạn có thể bấm vào *đây* để tìm hiểu

----------


## blogseotukhoa

vấn đề là có bao nhiêu tiền. bây giờ mà hỏi mua vga vẫn tính theo số ram mà con vga "mang" trên mình thì chịu rồi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## hoang_kisirong

thật ra tác dung lớn nhất của con card màn hình nằm ở gpu. cpu giống như cpu ở máy tính , hiện nay có mức dual và change 




> pixel shader (ps) và vertex shader (vs) là các bộ xử lý điểm và đỉnh của chip xử lý đồ họa. tại các pixel / vertex shader, gpu sẽ tiến hành dựng và tô màu cho các đối tượng đồ họa. gpu càng có nhiều các ps và vs thì nó càng có khả năng xử lý đồng thời nhiều đối tượng đồ họa hơn. vì thế ps và vs có vai trò quyết định đến khả năng xử lý của gpu.

----------


## Mai Chi

> thật ra *tác dung* lớn nhất của con card màn hình nằm ở gpu. cpu giống như cpu ở máy tính


phải nói là sức mạnh của vga phụ thuộc chủ yếu vào gpu




> hiện nay có mức dual và change


chả hiểu câu này có nghĩa gì cả [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## huylevans

em muốn mua card khoảng 300 - 500k thì có đc ko ạ ?

----------


## superman

nếu như mà mua card 3k- 5k thi hơi khó đấy vì giờ card và các thiết bị khác lên giá hết rồi bạn ạ, bạn phải thường xuyên cập nhập tin tức về giá cả
bạn có thể bấm vào *đây* để tham khảo nhé

----------


## thu phuong

mấy anh ơi
main nhà em là intel d865gsa thì cắm các loại card nào là tương thích ạ ?

----------


## manhvlance

ban phải post rõ main của bạn đời nào, thì các bạn ở đây mới biết m,à giúp chứ

----------


## panda126

> mấy anh ơi
> main nhà em là intel d865gsa thì cắm các loại card nào là tương thích ạ ?


tìm mấy con card giao tiếp agp (khe cắm agp), chipset 865 ko hỗ trợ pci ex 16x mà chỉ hỗ trợ khe agp thôi

----------


## nguyennam19

> em muốn mua card khoảng 300 - 500k thì có đc ko ạ ?


+ card 3 đến 500k thì rất khó được card tốt .mình xin nói với các bạn là mình cũng hay lắp máy cho khách hàng .nhưng khâu chọn card mạng để giá của chiếc máy mềm một chút bao giờ cũng rất khó 

chọn main thì có thể chọn được hãng này hãng kia chênh lêch hàng trăm nghìn .ram cũng thế .nhưng chọn card màn hình thì rất khó .vì hầu như các hãng giá đều ngang nhau nên rất khó bớt xén .card màn hình cũng ít khi hạ giá lắm 





> mấy anh ơi
> main nhà em là intel d865gsa thì cắm các loại card nào là tương thích ạ ?


cái main của bạn là dòng agp nên bạn chỉ có thể nâng cấp trong cùng agp thôi .hiện nay card agp tối đa là 256mb /9800 .mà card agp dạng này giá tương đương với con pci 256mb/6600 





> chả hiểu câu này có nghĩa gì cả


khi dòng main hỗ trợ 2 hay 3 khe cắm pci cho vga thì có phải sẽ cộng hệ số gpu lên dual hay không ?

----------


## mtam2412

> *cái main của bạn là dòng agp nên bạn chỉ có thể nâng cấp trong cùng agp thôi* .hiện nay card agp tối đa là 256mb /9800 .mà card agp dạng này giá tương đương với con pci 256mb/6600 
> 
> 
> *khi dòng main hỗ trợ 2 hay 3 khe cắm pci cho vga thì có phải sẽ cộng hệ số gpu lên dual hay không ?*


chưa bao giờ nghe thấy nói main thuộc dòng agp mà chỉ nghe nói tới main hỗ trợ khe cắm agp
và cũng chưa ai nghe nói tới "cộng hệ số gpu lên dual"

1 con gà đích thực mà còn đòi tư vấn cho ai?

----------


## nguyenlan

> chưa bao giờ nghe thấy nói main thuộc dòng agp mà chỉ nghe nói tới main hỗ trợ khe cắm agp
> và cũng chưa ai nghe nói tới "cộng hệ số gpu lên dual"
> 
> 1 con gà đích thực mà còn đòi tư vấn cho ai?


nói chính xác thì là main hỗ trợ khe cắm agp.nhưng nói như a tuấn thiêm thì người đọc cũng có thể hiểu được 
còn bạn nói "1 con gà đích thực mà còn đòi tư vấn cho ai"
thì là hơi quá đáng.chắc gì bạn đã hơn người ta mà nói thế

----------


## khuongtrungkt1

bạn này hay nói người khác gà lắm, chẳng ai dám vỗ ngực sưng tên về information technology đâu

----------


## quyend832

> bạn này hay nói người khác gà lắm, chẳng ai dám vỗ ngực sưng tên về information technology đâu


ko biết thì ngồi im mà nghe. tôi ko dám và cũng ko bao giờ vỗ ngực tự hào vì cái gì cả. nhưng cái gì tôi biết thì tôi sẽ nói, còn ko biết thì hỏi hoặc ngồi nghe chứ ko trả lời lung tung vậy

----------


## theanhutc2

> ko biết thì ngồi im mà nghe. tôi ko dám và cũng ko bao giờ vỗ ngực tự hào vì cái gì cả. nhưng cái gì tôi biết thì tôi sẽ nói, còn ko biết thì hỏi hoặc ngồi nghe chứ ko trả lời lung tung vậy


bạn nay ăn nói hay nhỉ lên diẽn đan để tham gia học hỏi lẫn nhau thì để moin người có ý kiến ,bạn làm như mình bạn mới được nói hay sao ,mà bắt người khác phải im , bạn xem lại mình đi nhé

----------


## thomtomtit

> bạn nay ăn nói hay nhỉ lên diẽn đan để tham gia học hỏi lẫn nhau thì để moin người có ý kiến ,bạn làm như mình bạn mới được nói hay sao ,mà bắt người khác phải im , bạn xem lại mình đi nhé


ai bảo là ko đc nói đâu nhưng người ta đã hỏi thì biết hẵng nói, ko biết mà cứ phán bừa làm gì ?

----------


## vgreen23

> ai bảo là ko đc nói đâu nhưng người ta đã hỏi thì biết hẵng nói, ko biết mà cứ phán bừa làm gì ?


những câu trả lời của các mod hay mem thì đó chính là những thứ họ biết ai nói là họ không biết chứ



> bạn nay ăn nói hay nhỉ lên diẽn đan để tham gia học hỏi lẫn nhau thì để moin người có ý kiến ,bạn làm như mình bạn mới được nói hay sao ,mà bắt người khác phải im , bạn xem lại mình đi nhé


đúng là dahuong nói đúng mình ủng hộ bạn

----------


## dichvuseo001

mod hay mem thì cũng thế cả. ko phải mod thì biết tất cả. nếu đó là những gì họ biết thì đó là họ sai và bị bảo là gà thì ko có gì là oan cả

----------


## Mai Ngọc Ân

> mod hay mem thì cũng thế cả. ko phải mod thì biết tất cả. nếu đó là những gì họ biết thì đó là họ sai và bị bảo là gà thì ko có gì là oan cả


mình có nói là mod biết tất cả đâu mình chỉ nói là chẳng ai biết có thể biết tất cả cả, bạn nói là gà thì không đc nếu như là một người lịnh sự, bạn lên xem lại mình đi đúng như lời của dahuong nói

----------


## hungnt021849

> chưa bao giờ nghe thấy nói main thuộc dòng agp mà chỉ nghe nói tới main hỗ trợ khe cắm agp
> và cũng chưa ai nghe nói tới "cộng hệ số gpu lên dual"
> 
> 1 con gà đích thực mà còn đòi tư vấn cho ai?


thế bạn có dám chắc là bạn nói đúng kô!?
mọi người lên 4rum để học hỏi lẫn nhau,chả có ai là hoàn hảo cả!
cứ cho là bạn đúng đi,bạn cũng nên ăn nới có văn hóa 1 xí,kô phải bạn biết mà có thể nói người khác như vậy.bạn đã nghê câu này chưa: " có tài mà kô có đức cũng chỉ là người bỏ đi" .hy vọng bạn xem lại cách ăn nói của mình.thân!

----------


## nuochoaparis

> thế bạn có dám chắc là bạn nói đúng kô!?


có chắc. khi tôi biết nó là đúng thì tôi sẽ nói, còn nếu ko thì....

----------


## huynhthanhchau

cứ cho là bạn biết đi.bạn cũng kô nên nói người khác như vậy.bạn có thể biết nhiều hơn người khác mà có những cái bạn cũng kô biết đc.bởi thế mới có từ "học hỏi".hy vọng sau này sẽ kô thấy những lời lẽ kô hay như thế nưa .và cũng hy vọng bạn có thể cho mợi người học hỏi nhũng cái mà mọi người chưa biết cũng như mọi người có thể chỉ cho bạn những cái bạn chưa biết.
thân!

----------


## lamchuong95

quả thực không hiểu anh chàng ping đang cố biện luận cho những cái mà người ta gọi là " bất lịch sự"
xét một cách công bằng diễn đàn là nơi giao lưu miễn phí .diễn đàn giống như một xh thu nhỏ .mà xã hội thì có người nói thế này có người nói thế khác , có đúng có sai .thì tất nhiên sẽ có nhiều lời trái tai mình .vậy mình có quyền nghe , có quyền không nghe , chứ đừng bắt người khác phải câm , hay im lặng .đó là sự khôn khéo trong giao tiếp xh .hơn nữa những điều anh ta phải nghe , đâu có phải mất tiền 
nếu như không biết điều hơn lẽ phải thì rốt cục cũng chưa bằng con gà .nói để hiểu nhé .tư cách của cậu chỉ đáng thứ em út của tôi 

một tổ chức xh hay một cơ quan mình thạm gia .không phải ai cũng đồng chính kiến với mình .thậm chí cả giám đốc .nhưng không ai người ta lên tiếng với những chính kiến chả ảnh hưởng đến quyền lợi của mình .ở đời phải có sự nhũn nhịn thì mới tiến thân được .còn sống theo sự trưởng giả áp đặt người khác phải nghe mình .hay cấm mọi người không được phát ngôn khác với ý của mình, thì cũng chỉ là đồ bỏ đi .

----------


## nguyenvanhoang99

các ý kiến của bạn đóng góp về vấn đề mà thành viên *sevlyorum* hỏi rất đáng quý và thật ý nghĩa nhưng mọi người từ những ý kiến này mà gây ra những bất đồng không đáng có thì chủ đề đó sẽ ko hay và người hỏi sẽ rối .

----------

